# Foaming at mouth all day, can it be rabies? Please Help



## ariellesarai (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi my name is Mayra and I am very worried because my pregnant hedgehog Prissy has had foaming at mouth all day and she is not anointing herself. I also noticed that she has not been eating since yesterday. It is very close to her due date and i want to know if this could be due to the fact that any moment now she will have her babies?? Or do you think it could be rabies!!? I have never exposed her to any wild animals not even to cats or dogs. Can you please help me I really do not know what to do. If by tomorrow she still doesn't deliver her babies I will take her to the vet, I really do not know if I should do these because I don't want to put any stress on her but I really need to know if she has rabies since my son, boyfriend and I kiss her all the time. Please help!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's not rabies. The only way she could get rabies is to be around wild animals that could potentially pass it to her, or run around on ground where a rabid animal could have been. 

By chance does she have a piece of kibble stuck in the roof of her mouth? Or, does she have any sores or swellings in her mouth?


----------



## ariellesarai (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for you quick response Nancy. There could not be a chance of her running around where a rabid animal might have because i do not take her outside she only runs around inside my house. I already checked her mouth and she does not have kibble or anything else in her mouth rooftop. I did notice some reddish like irritated skin under her chin. But she still is foaming at the mouth and sticks out her tongue a lot as if something bothers her in her tongue or under it. I could not take a good look at it because she would not let me. I really do not know what to do should I take her to the vet to be checked??? As I told you any minute now she will be having her babies, I really do not want to stress her. I am so worried  What do you advise me to do???


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What is happening this morning? Is she still frothing? Has she eaten yet? If she is not eating, you are going to have to syringe feed her which is going to stress her. The thing is, is she not eating because babies are imminent or because of what is going on in her mouth. 

This is a hard call. Obviously something is bothering her either there is something wrong in her mouth, or something is irritating it. If she's not eating because of what is going on you don't really have many choices. 

1) leave her as is and hope for the best. If she's not eating she is fast going to develop FLD. Even if she does have the babies, an unhealthy or dead mom cannot raise babies.

2) try checking her mouth yourself again and see if there is anything under her tongue or anywhere. Use a bright light and you can use either a q-tip or a tongue depressor to check. If you can see nothing, you are still no further ahead, but with luck, you might see what the problem is. 

2) take her to the vet immediately this morning. Tell the vet the circumstances that she needs to be seen right now because she could deliver at any time. Hopefully it will be something minor and easily fixed. To check her properly the vet is probably going to have to gas her. Although not ideal, I have had a pregnant girl gassed before although it was earlier in the pregnancy. She will be stressed but once done, bring her home and keep her as quiet as possible. 

Is this her first litter? Exactly how many days is she? By chance are there any strong or new smells around since she started this. I've had a couple that would froth but not annoint from a strong smell. What type of bedding is she on? If shavings, could there be tiny piece caught in her mouth somewhere?

We've had more oral tumours than I care to think of and a few with loose and infected teeth and never had anyone continually froth. Although they sometimes slow up on eating, they still eat something. 

I have always put moms heath ahead of babies. If mom needed something done and there was a risk to babies, I put mom first because without mom there will be no babies anyway. I would rather loose a litter than loose mom. If it were me and this is only my opinion. You have to do what is right for you. I would give a real good check of her mouth again myself and if there was nothing obvious, I'd get her to the vet immediately. Try not to stress. Yep I know, impossible, but your emotions are going to affect her so if you are calm, she will be calmer too. 

Good luck. This is not an easy situation and is one that you will be second guessing yourself over. Above all. Do what you feel right about.


----------



## ariellesarai (Nov 28, 2011)

She had her babies last night I guess when I woke up she already had them. I could not count them but it looks like a big litter like about 7 or more. I gave her some meal worms she still is not eating well. It looks as if she chews on them but can't swallow because she will just chew them then leave them. She has not been drinking water either. This is not her first litter, when I bought her the owner told that she had other hedgies that were from Prissy. This would be the second litter she has while I have had her. I have 2 of her daughters one I named after her Prissy and the other one Smurfette because she was so little when she was born I and she still is smaller than her sisters. And my nieces have the other 2 one is Bee and the other one is Kalimba its a boy. All of them are very healthy. I have not been able to see is she is still frothing I really don't want to disturb her.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Not being able to chew mealworms often happens as they get older so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Giving her soft food would be a good idea. You can try dampening her kibble or give her canned cat food. If she is having difficulty eating, the soft diet will help. Kitten food would be a good idea to give her some extra fat for all those babies. Her not eating may also be because she was so close to delivery. Giving her both normal kibble and something softened would be a good idea. 

Sending prayers that she is okay and will be able to take care of her new family.


----------



## ariellesarai (Nov 28, 2011)

What kind of canned food do you recommend? I will dampen her kibble. I have read that Royal Canin is a good choice? Do you think i should give her goats milk? And if so does the brand matter? I will wait another day or two if she is still not eating and drinking well I will take her to the vet. Thank you for you help I appreciate it. I hope that my Prissy gets well soon. How many babies can a hedgie mom take care of without problems because it really looks like it's a big litter?


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I have no experience with babies or pregnant mothers, but I have read a few threads and have heard that Royal Canin Baby Cat is a popular choice. They probably have this canned, which you could buy, or you could also probably buy the kibbles and soak to make them soft. I would do both just to make sure she has a choice. I have heard about people offering milk of some sort - I think that you might be able to buy powdered stuff at a pet store. Hopefully someone more experienced can pitch in, and I send thoughts to you, your hedgie, and her babies.


----------

